# Saying goodbye



## a33890

Wow how do I do this. Zeke has been part of our lives since he was a puppy, he's now 14 and its time to let him go run free. He's gone down hill in the past 8 months he can't walk and has a cart but he can't even use that anymore. He's wearing a diaper which he hates. And he's having to have pain meds. Then there are time were he looks up and wants to play with his ball. He still eats and drinks so at times I just feel like I'm killing him. How are we going to get through this. Friday afternoon is when we take him in our vet wont come to the house so we have to take him there and we'll have him cremated and have his ashes with us forever. Gosh this is just killing me but we know its the right thing to do and let him go with some dignity left. He's not happy for the most part anymore. Please some tell me I'm not making a mistake because he's still eating and drinking. I'm already feeling guilty.


----------



## lzver

It is one of the hardest decisions we will ever make in our lives. Look in his eyes and he will let you know. I'm a strong believer in a quality life. 

I feel for you and I don't look forward to the day we are faced with the same situation.


----------



## Shade

Even if the dog is lying there with blood pooling out of it's mouth and breathing it's last breath I would absolutely hate making that decision even though it's the kindest thing to do.

My cocker spaniel had ear issues, I came home one day to his head being cocked sideways and he stumbled as he walked. This continued for two days so I took him to the vet, they diagnosed him with a ear infection but due to his ears being calcified from years of neglect (he was a rescue) there was very little hope of getting it cleared up. I tried for two weeks with very expensive medication with no success, the final straw came when started whimpering in his sleep, something he had never done. I took him in that night, he could still function but I knew he was in pain and not happy. I balled my eyes out for hours and I still tear up over two years later when I think of him, I know I did the right thing but that doesn't make it hurt any less to not have him sitting beside me. Once most of the quality of life is gone there's not much left 

I'm so sorry you have to go through this, most of us have had to go through the same thing and we're all here if you want to talk :hugs:

If it helps, I truly believe that I'll see each of my animals again  It brings me great comfort to think about that day and I hope it does you as well


----------



## 3dognite

It truly is one of the hardest decisions to make...let him lead you to it. I remember looking into my Gemini's face and I just knew it was time. Had it been mid-summer instead of mid-winter, I might have waited, but I truly knew that while it was **** on me, it was the right decision for her.

**hugs** to you with this. My heart is aching for you.


----------



## Courtney

I'm sorry

I believe when these brave GSD's leave this world they continue their jobs of watching "their" people.

I will be thinking of you & Zeke this Friday.

Again...I'm very sorry....


----------



## Loneforce

I think you are doing the right thing. I am sure Zeke does not enjoy wearing diapers and being in pain. But most of all I am sure Zeke does not want to see you in pain. He will forever be with you in spirit and you will never forget him. When you go in and say your last goodbyes, as he goes to sleep you will see a relief in his eyes. He will always be watching over you. ........ Be strong for him as for he needs you most now. Bless you and your family, and bless Zeke.


----------



## readaboutdogs

That was a was and still is a hard thing for me. Cody was still all Cody Yo in mind and spirit, but he wouldn't eat, he wasn't able to stand on his back leg, he had a bone tumor they thought was probably cancer. He was very uncomfortable, had lost a lot of weight very quickly. He wanted to feel good, get better, but it wasn't happening. We let him go to the bridge before it got worse, and didn't put him thru more tests. But he was my Cody Yo to the end, he did pass proud and with dignity.


----------



## m1953

I am so sorry for the decision you are about to face. Some one sent this poem to me when I was facing this with my last shepherd Bridgette .

IF IT SHOULD BE

If it should be that I grow weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then you must do what must be done, 
For this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad, I understand. 
Don't let your grief then stay your hand. 
For this day, more than all the rest, 
Your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years. 
What is to come can hold no fears. 
You'd not want me to suffer so; 
The time has come -- please let me go.

Take me where my need they'll tend, 
And please stay with me till the end. 
Hold me firm and speak to me, 
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see 
The kindness that you did for me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve -- it must be you 
Who had this painful thing to do. 
We've been so close, we two, these years; 
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.

--- Anonymous ---


----------



## llombardo

Only you will know when its time. I did this with my lab and got maybe 4 months more out of it. I could see in eyes that it was time, he was tired and I couldn't keep him around for me anymore I often prayed he would go in his sleep, so I didn't have to make that decision. Sending thoughts your way during this awful time.


----------



## Wolfgeist

So sorry you've reached this point in your life... I can't imagine your pain right now. Please know my thoughts are with you...

I think you know when it's time, and I think Zeke will also let you know. It sounds like you're making the right decision, but you will never be fully okay with it...

Hard decision... my thoughts are with you...


----------



## jen1982

As someone who has been struggling with the treatment her oldest pup's adrenal and splenic tumor issues for the past 5 months, I can empathize with the way you're feeling. Don't feel guilty for doing what's best for your beloved pet and ending his suffering. It's a choice no one has an easy time with, but sometimes it's the most humane thing to do for someone who means so much. 

You seem to have done all that you can to make his last days as comfortable as possible, but sometimes there comes a point where no more can be done. I know it's easier said than done, believe me I have struggled recently with this decision myself pending some test results in the following weeks, but try to remember all of the good times you've had with him. 

I try to tell myself that dogs don't have the fear of death that we do. They don't wake up in the morning fearful that today may be their last day. They are just happy to be with their families every moment they're able. They already have it all figured out. We're just lucky enough to get to share such bonds with these creatures while they're here. 

Here are a couple of the things that have been helping me through being close to the end of my days with my boy, Sampson. I will warn you, both make me tear up every time I read them, but they are such beautiful sentiments, it's worth it. <hugs>

Why Do Dogs Leave Earth First? (A Child Answers) - A Place to Love Dogs

Love me, Love my Dog(s)! / Good old dog ~ oh my. I actually cried.


----------



## a33890

m1953 said:


> I am so sorry for the decision you are about to face. Some one sent this poem to me when I was facing this with my last shepherd Bridgette .
> 
> IF IT SHOULD BE
> 
> If it should be that I grow weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then you must do what must be done,
> For this last battle cannot be won.
> 
> You will be sad, I understand.
> Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
> For this day, more than all the rest,
> Your love for me must stand the test.
> 
> We've had so many happy years.
> What is to come can hold no fears.
> You'd not want me to suffer so;
> The time has come -- please let me go.
> 
> Take me where my need they'll tend,
> And please stay with me till the end.
> Hold me firm and speak to me,
> Until my eyes no longer see.
> 
> I know in time that you will see
> The kindness that you did for me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> From pain and suffering I've been saved.
> 
> Please do not grieve -- it must be you
> Who had this painful thing to do.
> We've been so close, we two, these years;
> Don't let your heart hold back its tears.
> 
> --- Anonymous ---


Oh my this made my cry from start to finish. Thank you for posting this I really needed it. Gosh I feel like a part of me.


----------



## Sunflowers

Crying here, too, Angela. This is the hardest part of owning a dog, and I am so very sorry you are at this point. 

Most of us have been through this, too, and now that I know the bond one has with a GSD, to go through that with this breed must be heart shattering. 
We are here to give you a shoulder if you need one. 

Be strong for Zeke. It's what he needs you to be, for him.


----------



## a33890

Wow by your post I can tell your going through the same exact thing with your dog. It is so hard but I know he doen't want to live like this he used to chase cows and horses in the back and loved the water. He's been laying down for 8 months I don't want him to live out his life like that. 
Thanks for the kind words your pup is in my prayers. 
Amazing how some could love their pets so much and others can give to ****s. So glad we're one of the good ones.




jen1982 said:


> As someone who has been struggling with the treatment her oldest pup's adrenal and splenic tumor issues for the past 5 months, I can empathize with the way you're feeling. Don't feel guilty for doing what's best for your beloved pet and ending his suffering. It's a choice no one has an easy time with, but sometimes it's the most humane thing to do for someone who means so much.
> 
> You seem to have done all that you can to make his last days as comfortable as possible, but sometimes there comes a point where no more can be done. I know it's easier said than done, believe me I have struggled recently with this decision myself pending some test results in the following weeks, but try to remember all of the good times you've had with him.
> 
> I try to tell myself that dogs don't have the fear of death that we do. They don't wake up in the morning fearful that today may be their last day. They are just happy to be with their families every moment they're able. They already have it all figured out. We're just lucky enough to get to share such bonds with these creatures while they're here.
> 
> Here are a couple of the things that have been helping me through being close to the end of my days with my boy, Sampson. I will warn you, both make me tear up every time I read them, but they are such beautiful sentiments, it's worth it. <hugs>
> 
> Why Do Dogs Leave Earth First? (A Child Answers) - A Place to Love Dogs
> 
> Love me, Love my Dog(s)! / Good old dog ~ oh my. I actually cried.


----------



## jen1982

Thanks so much. If you need anyone to vent to or just to get your thoughts out to, I'm here. I've been saying this past 5 months has been one of the hardest periods of my life as I consider Sampson to be my "heart dog." I know how much your heart is hurting right now. Friday you'll be in my thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa

I struggled with these questions as well. An acquaintance told me about letting her old girl go and said that she thought that she allowed her companion to suffer too long. She said, "Better a day or two early than late." My beloved Felony started having some new pain on 12/20/11 and I had her pts on 12/22. I couldn't bear the idea that she would get worse over Xmas and suffer a traumatic er visit and an inevitable outcome as she had terminal cancer. I arranged for in home euthanasia and her transition was peaceful. Best decision that I ever made, her whole family was there and she passed with her bully stick still in her mouth.


----------



## Bridget

Sounds like you are doing the right thing. I am sorry. The refusal to eat or drink is one sign, but it isn't the only thing. Some dogs eat and drink right up to the end. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jen1982

Thinking of you and Zeke today. <hugs>


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC

jen1982 said:


> Thinking of you and Zeke today. <hugs>
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Likewise.  It seems like it's Zeke's time to take his spot on the bridge. I know him and Riley will get along great. 

God bless.


----------



## a33890

RIP Zeke we will forever love and miss you! You have been through sooo much with us through our best and worst of times you were alway there. Run free Zeke! 
He went very peacefully with us right there with him until the end.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Zeke


----------



## jen1982

Sorry for the loss of your wonderful boy. You've been in my thoughts all day today. Know he is at peace and you did all that you could! Healing thoughts to you and your family at such a hard time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Safzola

a33890 said:


> RIP Zeke we will forever love and miss you! You have been through sooo much with us through our best and worst of times you were alway there. Run free Zeke!
> He went very peacefully with us right there with him until the end.


I shed a tear for you today , after reading your post..hope you are all helping each other get through your loss....Go to the bridge Zeke and run free..have fun and play like you did 14 yrs ago when you were a little puppy and think of the day when you will all be together again...Take care


----------

